# My GSD cake



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok so I was going thru my pictures and I found this one. This was my birthday cake from last NOV. My BF got it for me from the dogs. Needless to say my local cake shop is AMAZING!!! I knew you all would love this also so I had to share!!!


----------



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

Thats an amazing cake! I thought about trying to make a cake the shape of a GSDs head, but I had no idea where to start.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

PawsOfAloha said:


> Thats an amazing cake! I thought about trying to make a cake the shape of a GSDs head, but I had no idea where to start.


OMG me either!! It would be so cute though..


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

that is so cute!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

That is really cute, they did an awesome job!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

wow they did a great job! That's awesome looking!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow that is so cool! What a thoughtful BF you have


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

bianca said:


> Wow that is so cool! What a thoughtful BF you have


 
I know... He's good to me!! Most of the of the time!! haha


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

That is an amazing cake! What a great idea, kudos to your BF! How will he top that for your next birthday?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That is one amazing cake!!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Hm... I know.. Wilton needs to make a German Shepherd cake pan.. they have the candy molds, but plastic wouldn't work in baking... maybe I will look into that


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

You let me know if you find one!!! haha. I would love that.


----------

